# Water Pump? Battery Drain



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi all, we just got back from dry csmping for 4 days, and a new question came up.......does the water pump drain the battery when on, or only when in use? Does everyone leave it on at all times or turn it on when needed?
thanks


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That's a good CamperAndy question. I don't think it's a drain unless it's in use. The on switch does have a small light but it won't drain much.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

No significant battery drain from the pump, unless it is actually pumping.
That said, if you are really tring to extend your battery charge as long as possible, I would turn everything off until it is needed. Even that little light in the switch will - eventually - drain the battery.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> No significant battery drain from the pump, unless it is actually pumping.
> That said, if you are really tring to extend your battery charge as long as possible, I would turn everything off until it is needed. Even that little light in the switch will - eventually - drain the battery.
> 
> 
> ...


If you have to save battery power by turnning off the LED in the switch, then you have other problems...














(LOL)

How well did your battery hold up after the 4 day trip? Guessing you have one 12v battery?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> No significant battery drain from the pump, unless it is actually pumping.
> That said, if you are really trying to extend your battery charge as long as possible, I would turn everything off until it is needed. Even that little light in the switch will - eventually - drain the battery.
> 
> 
> ...


If you have to save battery power by turning off the LED in the switch, then you have other problems...














(LOL)

How well did your battery hold up after the 4 day trip? Guessing you have one 12v battery?
[/quote]

LOL Yeah the battery would drop from the internal resistance faster than a LED could drain them. I wonder has anyone used any of those LED replacement bulbs in the overhead lights? How about converting some of the fixtures to fluorescent fixtures? I too am looking for ways to save power.

Don't forget the pass thought storage light I didn't even know I had one until I opened it at nght and it was on. I guess it has been on for more than a month.


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> No significant battery drain from the pump, unless it is actually pumping.
> That said, if you are really tring to extend your battery charge as long as possible, I would turn everything off until it is needed. Even that little light in the switch will - eventually - drain the battery.
> 
> 
> ...


If you have to save battery power by turnning off the LED in the switch, then you have other problems...














(LOL)

How well did your battery hold up after the 4 day trip? Guessing you have one 12v battery?
[/quote]

We actually have 2 12 volts and we used the generator on day two , mostly to watch a movie and use the microwave....when we were packing the battery was still 1/3


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Verstelle said:


> No significant battery drain from the pump, unless it is actually pumping.
> That said, if you are really trying to extend your battery charge as long as possible, I would turn everything off until it is needed. Even that little light in the switch will - eventually - drain the battery.
> 
> 
> ...


If you have to save battery power by turning off the LED in the switch, then you have other problems...














(LOL)

How well did your battery hold up after the 4 day trip? Guessing you have one 12v battery?
[/quote]

LOL Yeah the battery would drop from the internal resistance faster than a LED could drain them. I wonder has anyone used any of those LED replacement bulbs in the overhead lights? How about converting some of the fixtures to fluorescent fixtures? I too am looking for ways to save power.

Don't forget the pass thought storage light I didn't even know I had one until I opened it at nght and it was on. I guess it has been on for more than a month.








[/quote]
LOL... That was one of the bulbs that was burned out during our PDI.

I've talked to a couple people who changed some overhead lights to LED's and they didn't like them. Not bright enough, and ho-boy, way expensive!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> If you have to save battery power by turnning off the LED in the switch, then you have other problems...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a very minor draw none the less, but I don't believe the lights in the switches are LED's. I believe it is a small 'grain-o-rice' incandescent bulb.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

